# Kayne West "Stronger " gets the intro for the raps plus other info



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

KANYE IN THE HOUSE: The young lady who chronicles all things Raptor for The People's Wire Service knows a lot more of pop culture than, say, me, so when the players were doing their video thing for the pre-game scoreboard shenanigans and the song came on that they were listening to and I had no idea what it was, she bailed us out.

So, if you're into these things, looks like Kanye West's Stronger will be the music to accompany the pre-game hoopla.

I'll miss U2.


http://www.thestar.com/Sports/article/269508


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate Kanye West but that's just me - he's obviously very popular so I'm sure the song will be a hit with fans.

But why not go with something Canadian? Not Bryan Adams obviously, but something by Kardinal Offishall or Saukrates?
(or whoever is hot in hip hop right now, I don't listen to it as much as I used to)

Those guys would even write something specific for the team to use as an intro.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Personally I don't like Kayne mainly because he samples everything I prefer artists making their beats from scratch but stronger is a great song you should try working out to it or playing a sport with that song it really motivates you I guess it had the same effect on the raps. I also noticed that Stronger gets alot play at the Acc during leaf games too, but why can't the raps go back to this video or atleast modify it 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a8G6_K7Gmd4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a8G6_K7Gmd4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

best Raptor into ever lol I don't see how you can watch that and not get hype


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

bah, they already have the Leafs entering to this song and more than likely a lot of other teams will entering to this song as well...not very original, but oh well...


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

^ best intro ever


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

meh. 

they should have Duel of the Fates or something.


----------



## jamesblair23 (May 24, 2006)

The Daft Punk (original) verison is much better. They should bring back Renegades of Funk.


----------



## 12AL21 (Jan 29, 2006)

They shouldve used this song instead much better and i dont think its been used by anybody else yet.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/anR3bOR8rPE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/anR3bOR8rPE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

^ Thats too hip hop for the nba


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Great intro.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That preview is siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick, makes me a lil sad to see Mo Pete in there. Makes me sad to think he's not with us anymore 


We gon Win is a great track.

The original Harder, Stronger, Better, Faster Neptunes Remix from Daft Punk was much better than. I can't stand Kanye's rhymes.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

this would be great too

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ct7LHMvmMOE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ct7LHMvmMOE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

funny how BC delivered on everything he said from day one I remember JP richardi making similar comments and the jays are still a mess and JP has made a complete 180


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

jamesblair23 said:


> The Daft Punk (original) verison is much better. They should bring back Renegades of Funk.


haha

the worst part of the kanye song, is daft punk

i think cant tell me nothin would be a better intro, but not complainin, better than every other crappy intro song theyve had

U2!! HAHA, gets me reaaal pumped.. NOT

maybe if i was entering into a chess tournament at the local old age centre


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

They should do "Lose Yourself" by Eminem or go back to Crazy In Love By Jay-Z and Beyonce.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> this would be great too
> 
> <object height="355" width="425">
> 
> ...




aw man, seeing Mo Pete so animated really makes me miss him


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> Personally I don't like Kayne mainly because he samples everything I prefer artists making their beats from scratch


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: touché


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

This song has been overplayed so much that I'm starting to hate it...

...but at least it's better than U2.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

That playoff intro gives me chills, its such an awesome feeling. I can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

U2 was great. RATM was great. Those that did not like it have to understand who the paying customer is for the most part. Until the lower bowl is filled with paying 20 year old gangsta rap fans, its going to be catchy tunes that appeal to the masses. Plus BC is a U2 fan.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^cuz kanye is clearly gangsta rap..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Much better then U2. That intro didnt get me pumped at all, not even close actually. Kanye will work good, but will it be as good as this one? :lol:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oj5yCmkjaEk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oj5yCmkjaEk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Sportsnet running Raptor commercials with Stronger as the theme they also threw the VC Sucks chant in the mix lol


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Kanye doesn't appeal to anybody (young people who like hip-hop presumably think he's over-commercialized and too soft), older people who don't like hip-hop just plain and simple don't like it. The NBA picks songs like that because nobody HATES it - it doesn't offend anyone.

Young people tolerate it because it is hip-hop (somewhat), The over 40 crowd tolerates it because it is not gangster rap and plus they hear the song all the time on the radio.

I think the Raps should have gone in a more local direction - and gone away from the standard NBA issued crap like Kanye.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Victor Page said:


> Kanye doesn't appeal to anybody (young people who like hip-hop presumably think he's over-commercialized and too soft), older people who don't like hip-hop just plain and simple don't like it. The NBA picks songs like that because nobody HATES it - it doesn't offend anyone.
> 
> Young people tolerate it because it is hip-hop (somewhat), The over 40 crowd tolerates it because it is not gangster rap and plus they hear the song all the time on the radio.
> 
> I think the Raps should have gone in a more local direction - and gone away from the standard NBA issued crap like Kanye.


I consider myself a hip hop head I agree Kayne is a rough as it going to get and hes neutral when it comes to fans but you won't see anything hardcore on the Nba scene again they(Nba) started to phase out hardcore rap a few years ago don't know if you heard of it but Camron was suppost to perform his song "Oh Boy" at the all star game a few years back

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cFM3y4T_FV4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cFM3y4T_FV4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Nba heard the actual song scraped him last second and replaced him with Mariah Carey who wore that scandalous skirt lol thing is "oh boy" was being played everywhere I would always hear that song at nba games when it 1st came out , but the Nba will always play the safe records from this point on they don't want nothing to do with rap anymore there trying there best to remove it from the game IE Dress code


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Victor Page said:


> Kanye doesn't appeal to anybody (young people who like hip-hop presumably think he's over-commercialized and too soft), older people who don't like hip-hop just plain and simple don't like it. The NBA picks songs like that because nobody HATES it - it doesn't offend anyone.
> 
> Young people tolerate it because it is hip-hop (somewhat), The over 40 crowd tolerates it because it is not gangster rap and plus they hear the song all the time on the radio.
> 
> I think the Raps should have gone in a more local direction - and gone away from the standard NBA issued crap like Kanye.


1.5 million album sales in 6 weeks disagree with you.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ haha i know

yaaah kanye doesnt appeal to anyone.. hes just the most popular rapper out right now.. :|

and for the record most people who actually know what good hiphop ios, appreciate kanyes excellent lyricism and production skills.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

bigbabyjesus said:


> and for the record most people who actually know what good hiphop ios, appreciate kanyes excellent lyricism and production skills.


what lyricism? give me some examples of this excellent lyricism you speak of, as for production its just looping samples over a heavy base which cool with me from time to time but it seems thats all he can do gets repetitive


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bigbabyjesus said:


> ^ haha i know
> 
> yaaah kanye doesnt appeal to anyone.. hes just the most popular rapper out right now.. :|
> 
> and for the record most people who actually know what good hiphop ios, appreciate kanyes excellent lyricism and production skills.



His delivery is garbage, I can't stand his voice/intonation, he harmonizes in such an anoying way.

His beats are good, but that's where it stops. His latest album is actually quite dissapointing production wise.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> what lyricism? give me some examples of this excellent lyricism you speak of, as for production its just looping samples over a heavy base which cool with me from time to time but it seems thats all he can do gets repetitive



'Cause it's Louis Vuitton Don night
So we goin' do everything that Kan like
Heard they'd do anything for a Klondike
Well I'd do anything for a blonde ****
And she'll do anything for the limelight
And we'll do anything when the time's right




lol
:lol:
:clap:



Watch out Rakim!!! Kanye's coming at you!!!!!! ruuuuuuun!!!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Theres nothing gangster about this Raptor team anyway. Rasho looks like he killed a couple back in Russia or wherever he use to be, but other than him the closest thing we have to a thug is Kris Humphries.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Theres nothing gangster about this Raptor team anyway. Rasho looks like he killed a couple back in Russia or wherever he use to be, but other than him the closest thing we have to a thug is Kris Humphries.


The last thing Kris Humphries is, is a thug. :lol: 

I wouldn't put it past Garbo to put the hurt on people, what with the perma-5 o'clock shadow and wild hair and crazy eyes.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, I'm alright with Kanye's song. It could've been worse, like something from Akon or that technology song with Justin Timberlake (Who Chris Bosh said that he likes). Actually, it would be great if they play that "Put the blame on me" song next time Chris Bosh enters the court, just to remind him that he made us lose the Nets series last year. Him and his freaking 18 foot fadeaway instead of taking it to the basket when we had the lead. Anyway, damn you MTV for putting all this garbage on the air.

edit: post #1500. This is time well wasted.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> what lyricism? give me some examples of this excellent lyricism you speak of, as for production its just looping samples over a heavy base which cool with me from time to time but it seems thats all he can do gets repetitive





> get down for my grandfather who took my momma
> Made her sit that seat where white folks ain't wanna us to eat
> At the tender age of 6 she was arrested for the sit in
> With that in my blood I was born to be different
> ...





> And I was almost famous, now everybody loves Kanye
> I'm almost Raymond'
> Some say he arrogant. Can y'all blame him?
> It was straight embarrassing how y'all played him
> ...


i could actually go on forever.. his albumsare filled with lyrical gems..

graduationwas his worst album to date, but still really good and better than 99% of the garbage that rappers put out today


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

honestly those verses are mediocre at best


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

bigbabyjesus said:


> ^cuz kanye is clearly gangsta rap..


Am I writing in English, cause that's not what you read. I said Gangsta Rap will never be used at the ACC because of who the majority of paying customers are. I might not be a music Expert but Kanye is pretty damn commercial/popular music.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> honestly those verses are mediocre at best


okaaay there.

your either

a kanye hater (he does have A LOT, but thats what happens when your on top of the game)
not a fan of lyricism


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

bigbabyjesus said:


> okaaay there.
> 
> your either
> 
> ...


lol I love it in this day and age that if you have a difference in opinion your automatically a hater, no offense but this real talk if you consider that "lyricism" then you are seriously behind in music or you haven't been exposed to that many artist who can actually spit rhymes it goes alot deeper then the guys you see on BET and Much Music


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey what's wrong with Daft Punk


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

until the official 'stronger' intro is posted, here is an un-official intro i found on youtube:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9478TsOP8Ms&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9478TsOP8Ms&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

I hated the "stronger" intro, it was very repulsing, 
Kanye is super commercialized hiphop, not invigorating at all, it reminds me of the corniness of the *****Cat Dolls intro to NBA on ABC sundays, pure lame

Ratm was only 100x better, stick with rock songs for intros, cant go wrong


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

bigbabyjesus said:


> okaaay there.
> 
> your either
> 
> ...


or 

c) a real fan of lyricism and actually enjoy Rakim, Nas and Big Pun.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

kanye west sucks


<OBJECT height=355 width=425>
<embed src="<a href="http://www.youtube.com/v/snvMcGJUV8A&rel=1" target="_blank">http://www.youtube.com/v/snvMcGJUV8A&amprel=1[/URL]" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></OBJECT></P> 
EDIT: NVM video not working


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i dont it works at all, i still think they should use the ante up remix, that song gets me pumped


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

madman said:


> i dont it works at all, i still think they should use the ante up remix, that song gets me pumped


Ante up a dope track but its a song that encourages people to rob other people so thats a no go lol


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

maybe the raps should of went CGI? I may be late but the bulls revamped there intro from the 90s Jordan era and it looks great 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iymdf3R3_7A&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iymdf3R3_7A&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_13OahMzYwU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_13OahMzYwU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
Live


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Miami Heat?!?!?! WTF?

That intro gave me a great idea, they should do a bunch of raptors ravaging through TO, similarly and then have them morph into the players. Bosh looks so much like a real life human raptor already, might as well appropriate it!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh ok, they have one for each team in the league, nice.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

here is the 'official intro'

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uCqLgN4Z27U&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uCqLgN4Z27U&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Miami Heat?!?!?! WTF?
> 
> That intro gave me a great idea, they should do a bunch of raptors ravaging through TO, similarly and then have them morph into the players. *Bosh looks so much like a real life human raptor already, might as well appropriate it!*


Holy ****! A friend of mine said that exact thing last week. (Seriously!) :lol:


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

spinz said:


> here is the 'official intro'
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uCqLgN4Z27U&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uCqLgN4Z27U&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


The dance circle thing at the end was pretty cool but overall I like the one posted on the first page of this thread better. It just seems more inspirational to me.


----------

